
Bill Gates: What I Loved About Paul Allen - rbanffy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-i-loved-about-paul-allen-1539862016
======
tango24
Dupe. Recent conversation :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18231961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18231961)

